# Onkyo PR-SC885P Preamp configuration problems



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,
Few days ago I recieved my new Onkyo proccesor, is an incredible and flexible unit that can cover all bases. I was trying to configure the unit to output two diferent video sources in two zones but can't find the solution always get same video source in both areas but cant diferenciate one of the other. Maybe someone of you have this unit and know how to configure it correctly. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

This morning I call Onkyo-pro and they recomends me to reset the unit. After that is working perfect now.
Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm glad you found the solution for it Jorsan... and sorry we couldn't be of more assistance. I think you are the only person I know that owns this unit.


----------

